# Dyno tuner



## carlitod87 (Jan 2, 2006)

Please any info would be great im in florida and i need a dyno tune bad i had my headers and cats and im running super rich thanx any info would be greatly appreciated its an 05 gto


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

carlitod87 said:


> Please any info would be great im in florida and i need a dyno tune bad i had my headers and cats and im running super rich thanx any info would be greatly appreciated its an 05 gto


Couple of things here....what makes you think your running rich?..... I would force the relearn of your ECM....disconect your negative battery post.....get in your car and turn your key on..this discharges all the capacitors....turn your key off and take it out....leave the neg batt cable off for about 30 minutes....reconnect it....fire it up...turn on your AC fullblast....turn on your rear window heater....load it up....let it set there and idle for 3-4 minutes....turn all that stuff off...go drive it like you stole it......run it up and let it coast down.....a few times....bring it home...let it set and idle normal for a few minutes.....your done...you just forced your ECM to relearn......and in the future if you need a dyno tune..use this tool to find a dyno shop in your area.... http://www.smokemup.com/utils/dynosearch.php
Now here is the important part...get references man...many "tuners" don't know diddly squat....but this is a good tool to locate dyno tuners in your area.....try the relearn first...and let me know why you think your running rich if you get the chance


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

carlitod87 said:


> Please any info would be great im in florida and i need a dyno tune bad i had my headers and cats and im running super rich thanx any info would be greatly appreciated its an 05 gto


Call RevExtreme in Tampa......they'll fix you up.

JET


----------

